# Christians And Easter



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2019)

I was raised Catholic and recall the Easter Story.  Anyone else feel like claryfying?  I still believe in Easter.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2019)

You remember the Easter story? I should hope you do and so should everyone living in the Western world. There is an attempt to remove Christianity from our culture. We must not let that happen.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 20, 2019)

I was raised a Presbyterian and had all this preached to me as a child.  Then I grew to see that the Easter story was little more than a retelling of ancient tales and was simply an analogy of spring.  I am now a Secular Humanist,  but hey, any excuse for a party.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 20, 2019)

Capt. Lightning, with all due respect, I think this approach is a bit dismissive of the depth of the account of what happened in Jerusalem during Jesus' last days on earth. Whether you believe in the resurrection or not, the whole story has much to teach us that we cannot take in as children.

Edited - obviously I meant resurrection, not reincarnation. Seniors moment this morning.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 20, 2019)

Politics are a banned subject due to so much controversy, I think the posting of religious ideas should be considered in the same vain, especially if people are going to condemn others for their non beliefs!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2019)

Perhaps the easily offended should simply avoid the subjects which offend them!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2019)

Ruthanne is simply asking about the Easter story from those who may know more about it than she does, hopefully she will get some in depth answers from those who study the Bible.  There's no reason this can't be asked and answered here in a thoughtful and civil manner, as the guidelines suggest for any topic.  Those who don't want to discuss the topic, can just pass this thread by.



> Please keep in mind that we have members and visitors from all walks of  life, various ages, races and ethnic backgrounds.  We ask that all  members are respectful of each other, and considerate of those who may  be reading their posts. Any problem posts/threads will be removed.



I was raised Catholic and no longer practice any religion, but that is my choice and I respect the choices of others to follow their faith.  I don't try to convince them not to believe and I don't want them to try and change my views, that's all that can be expected.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> You remember the Easter story? I should hope you do and so should everyone living in the Western world. There is an attempt to remove Christianity from our culture. We must not let that happen.



If ya wanna dig, Easter is a pagan holiday
Has nothing to do with Christianity 

Nothing to argue about

just fact


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

Yep to it originated as a pagan holiday


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 20, 2019)

Easter is the most important Chtistian celebration for Christians. All others need not apply. Without the resurrection you have no Chrisianity.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m Christian. Doesn’t change facts. The question asked if anyone would like clarifying. 
Sorry if my answer offended anyone. Easter is just as special to me regardless of how it came about. It gets celebrated every year.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2019)

Lots of Christian things originated as Pagan. Christmas trees, Dec. 25th, The yule log to name some.

Easter occurs in Spring when the Pagans celebrated Spring as a renewal, re-birth as in trees coming back, eggs and rapidly-procreating rabbits bringing new life. Perfect time to celebrate Easter; resurrection, renewal and new life. 

Those old symbols were what people were used to and it seemed natural to still use them, but in the new way.

That Christian rituals and symbols have replaced former Pagan things in no way diminishes Christianity.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

I agree


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2019)

_Ecce Agnus Dei
_Behold, the lamb of God._
_


----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> ...the Easter story was little more than a retelling of ancient tales and was simply an analogy of spring. I am now a Secular Humanist, but hey, any excuse for a party.


...the Capt's light-hearted view is certainly one choice...but but not the Christian's  choice of a deeply meaningful celebration, although Joy is a large result of it. But this is about  "Christians and Easter" and a  clarification regarding the Easter story. It all boils down to faith and personal choice based on one's own search, study, experiences, and journey for truth, for which there is a ginormous amount of material, archeologic accounts, historical accounts, even scientific accounts, etc.

Christian celebrations did not evolve from Pagan rituals but rather replaced it in a way that was offered as an opposite or alternative holiday celebration...a choice by faith. There are some items of ritual that were used by Pagans like candles that had their own pagan meaning. That didn't mean they owned all rights and ownership to candle usage. Candles are used in Christian celebrations and given a different meaning for Christians of Jesus' light that illuminates our soul with truth, love, and joy.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 20, 2019)

Every person that has compassion for other people in some way, has a kind of faith. Otherwise, why even bother to care if you  believe your efforts along with others mean nothing?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 20, 2019)

If you want to get it straight from the source..
Here's a King James Version point of reference..

Matthew chapters 26-28
Mark Chapters 14-16
Luke Chapters 22-24
John Chapters 17-21


----------



## Della (Apr 20, 2019)

For me, as a Christian, it's the most important day of the year.  Christmas celebrates the birth of Jesus, but Easter celebrates the death of Jesus and is the basis of our faith. 

That is the belief that the morning after he was crucified and died, (Easter morning)  his tomb was empty and he was later seen alive by many people.  The people who witnessed that miracle are the ones who began the Christian faith. Christians believe that Jesus is the son of God and that his death atones for all the wrong things we have done, so that when we die we too can live again in some sort of afterlife. 

Most of those early Christians were Jews who believed Jesus was their long awaited Messiah, so it was natural that Easter would replace the Jewish spring celebration of Passover.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Lots of Christian things originated as Pagan. Christmas trees, Dec. 25th, The yule log to name some.
> 
> Easter occurs in Spring when the Pagans celebrated Spring as a renewal, re-birth as in trees coming back, eggs and rapidly-procreating rabbits bringing new life. Perfect time to celebrate Easter; resurrection, renewal and new life.
> 
> ...



I get that, and appreciate and admire those thoughts
I’m just a curmudgeon that cares not to associate my Lord with anything pagan.
Forgive me for that

His death
His resurrection
Means so much more to me
Once I came to the knowledge, thru studying the prophecies, that ‘hey, this story is real!’
Then studying His death, His agony…and why

I mean, hey, lotsa folks have given their lives for others

But He actually gave up eternal life, the oneness with The Father, that was forever, no beginning

And died our death. Separation from His Father. That agony.

My words cannot covey how this affects this sin filled soul

Of course His triumph, His resurrection, is the glory

And I’m so very thankful for it


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

You are most certainly right Rosemarie and I wish you a very happy and blessed easter.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

you've spoken words of truth and faith. Happy Easter to you.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy Easter Della.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> Politics are a banned subject due to so much controversy, I think the posting of religious ideas should be considered in the same vain, especially if people are going to condemn others for their non beliefs!!!!!!!


100% agree!!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2019)

Religion & politics … dumb and dumber


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 20, 2019)

I do not believe that any one or groups are "trying to remove Christianity from our culture". I do believe that a certain type of "Christian" , hopefully in the minority, are trying to force their specific beliefs on otherwise ethical honorable segments of society.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 21, 2019)

I think Capt Lightning's comment is the crux of why religion is such a divisive subject. He treats Christianity as Christians treat Shintoism. Christians are offended by that, as are Shintoists with Christians. It doesn't matter how deeply felt ones' religious ideation is; it is no excuse to impose those beliefs on another. While it is difficult to admit, ones religious ideation is just as valid as anyone else's. I don't think this is the correct forum for anyone to express their own person religious beliefs, as I don't think this is the correct forum to discuss that Shinto is the True Way Of the Gods.  Nor do I believe this is the correct forum to restore Christianity to greatness. I think Cdestoyer is 100% correct. The comments like,"  I think this approach is a bit dismissive of the depth of the account  of what happened in Jerusalem during Jesus' last days on earth." is a bit dismissive to every non Christian's beliefs.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

I was raised as a Christian, but I still do not understand the true meaning of Easter. Jesus died and rose again from the dead. There was no body in the tomb, so presumably he either didn't really die, or his body was actually resurrected. Lazurus was also said to have been brought back to life after having died and been buried. What exactly does this prove? To me, having eternal life means that our spirits live on after death, while the body dies and is discarded. Jesus was quoted as telling Mary not to touch him as, 'I have not yet risen to my father'. What on earth did he mean by that?

( Can people please show some respect for those who do have Christian belief. You may not believe but  do not mock those who do.)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 21, 2019)

First of all, sincere apologies to anyone offended by my sometimes frivolous style.  Now, I am happy to believe that there was a historical figure whom we call Jesus, and that he was a great preacher who has given us wise guidance as to how we should live.  I see no reason not to believe that he became such an annoyance to those in power that he was executed.  
However, as I don't believe in a God, I cannot logically believe that Jesus was the 'Son of God'.  I also thing that many of the stories and writings originated sometime after his death, and just as today, were written to tell people what they wanted to hear, or perhaps to conform to the prevalent political views.

I cannot argue with peoples' faith and I respect their right to worship as they please - even if I fundamentally disagree with it.

So, I wish you all a happy Easter.  The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and it's time to Skype my daughters.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm sorry I just don't think a discussion on the personal beliefs of Christians belongs in a secular forum as this one. To do so is an affront to those with other religious ideation.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I get that, and appreciate and admire those thoughts
> I’m just a curmudgeon that cares not to associate my Lord with anything pagan.
> Forgive me for that
> 
> ...



Thank you, Gary.  I agree.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm sorry I just don't think a discussion on the personal beliefs of Christians belongs in a secular forum as this one. To do so is an affront to those with other religious ideation.



I do not see any reason why one should be affronted or offended by another person's statement of their personal beliefs, one way or the other, unless one of them is mocking the other's beliefs or trying to force them down the other's throat.  We each have the right to our own beliefs, and to state them as our own personal beliefs.  

I am not offended by your atheism, why should my Christianity offend you?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> Politics are a banned subject due to so much controversy, I think the posting of religious ideas should be considered in the same vain, especially if people are going to condemn others for their non beliefs!!!!!!!



I didn't see any condemnation here -- only statements of personal belief.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think Capt Lightning's comment is the crux of why religion is such a divisive subject. He treats Christianity as Christians treat Shintoism. Christians are offended by that, as are Shintoists with Christians. It doesn't matter how deeply felt ones' religious ideation is; it is no excuse to impose those beliefs on another. While it is difficult to admit, ones religious ideation is just as valid as anyone else's. I don't think this is the correct forum for anyone to express their own person religious beliefs, as I don't think this is the correct forum to discuss that Shinto is the True Way Of the Gods.  Nor do I believe this is the correct forum to restore Christianity to greatness. I think Cdestoyer is 100% correct. The comments like,"  I think this approach is a bit dismissive of the depth of the account  of what happened in Jerusalem during Jesus' last days on earth." is a bit dismissive to every non Christian's beliefs.



I do not see any Christians condemning Shintoism, or any other religion, in this thread; nor do I consider a simple statement of one's Christian faith to be dismissive of anyone else's beliefs.  You have an absolute right to believe what you will, as do I.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 21, 2019)

The affront is that *ANYONE* is discussing personal religious beliefs in this secular forum.  I don't think this forum exists to affirm ones Christian beliefs or anyone's religious beliefs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

If this forum doesn’t allow political discussions since it so easily causes conflict amongst others then shouldn’t threads  that could cause conflict amongst members about religious beliefs also be discouraged? 


The rules state that we have members and visitors from all walks of life , various ages, and ethnic backgrounds. It is asked that all members be respectful of each and other and considerate of those who maybe reading their posts. 


The opening posts start off by stating that they are Catholic and recall the Easter Story.
Anyone else feel like clarifying? The OP still believes in Easter. 


Then the OP asks if we remember the Easter story and states that she hoped so and  everyone living in the western world ‘should!.’
Then went on to state her personal view about how there is an attempt to remove Christianity from ‘our’ culture. ‘We’ must not let that happen. 


When posters share their beliefs that don’t match up the OP then states if those that are easily offended should simply avoid the subjects which offend them.


Is this not a controversial way to start a thread?


It starts by stating a religious preference, remembering the Easter story and whether we remember it. 


That in itself is causing a division amongst us. 
It’s suggesting that ‘everyone’ in the western world ‘should’ know about this and believe it; if not then don’t say anything. 


Stating that there’s an attempt to remove Christianity from our culture?


Whose culture? Isn’t this just a personal religious opinion that disrespects the opinions and beliefs of other members? 


It starts off by making a religious segregation moves on to making a debatable accusation and then suggests that if we don’t believe the same then it must be that we are just easily offended. 


Does this not walk all over the rules of respecting others beliefs?


----------



## Della (Apr 21, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think Capt Lightning's comment is the crux of why religion is such a divisive subject. He treats Christianity as Christians treat Shintoism. Christians are offended by that, as are Shintoists with Christians. It doesn't matter how deeply felt ones' religious ideation is; it is no excuse to impose those beliefs on another. While it is difficult to admit, ones religious ideation is just as valid as anyone else's. I don't think this is the correct forum for anyone to express their own person religious beliefs, as I don't think this is the correct forum to discuss that Shinto is the True Way Of the Gods.  Nor do I believe this is the correct forum to restore Christianity to greatness. I think Cdestoyer is 100% correct. The comments like,"  I think this approach is a bit dismissive of the depth of the account  of what happened in Jerusalem during Jesus' last days on earth." is a bit dismissive to every non Christian's beliefs.



I'm a Christian and I was not offended by Capt Lightning's statement, nor am I offended by Shintoism, Hinduism,  Buddhism, which I admire in many ways, nor any other religion that does not harm or oppress others.  A statement of belief is not an attempt to impose that belief on others.  I've stated here that I drive a Neon but I certainly wasn't trying to say everyone should have them.

The only thing on this thread that has offended me a little bit is that one person should decide what is, or is not, the correct forum to discuss certain things. I haven't been here long, but for me this is one of the most interesting threads I've run across.  I understand why the board has forbidden politics, but, sad to say,  these days our political beliefs don't seem to be half as strongly held as our religious beliefs.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

It’s my personal belief that there isn’t an attempt to remove Christianity but rather that the world is becoming more ‘inclusive’ of other religions. 

Its not a right or wrong statement ; only an opinion that’s open to debate and what this forum is trying to discourage


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

Keesha, let's just clarify...this thread was started by Ruthanne, who stated that she is a Catholic...the other comments you quoted were made by me, Rosemarie, not Ruthanne. If we are going to discuss Christianity in general, it might be better to start a new thread. This one is supposed to be about Easter. However, it's obvious that it will cause a lot of unpleasantness so perhaps we should leave the subject alone. A great pity that people can't discuss something like religion and accept each other's viewpoints without things turning nasty.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2019)

OK now


where were we



Ah, yes





Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think Capt Lightning's comment is the crux of why religion is such a divisive subject. He treats Christianity as Christians treat Shintoism. Christians are offended by that, as are Shintoists with Christians. It doesn't matter how deeply felt ones' religious ideation is; it is no excuse to impose those beliefs on another. While it is difficult to admit, ones religious ideation is just as valid as anyone else's. I don't think this is the correct forum for anyone to express their own person religious beliefs, as I don't think this is the correct forum to discuss that Shinto is the True Way Of the Gods.  Nor do I believe this is the correct forum to restore Christianity to greatness. I think Cdestoyer is 100% correct. *The comments like,"  I think this approach is a bit dismissive of the depth of the account  of what happened in Jerusalem during Jesus' last days on earth." is a bit dismissive to every non Christian's beliefs*.



How so? To say that the core story of Christianity has depth and is many layered does not say anything about other faith traditions. I have almost zero understanding of the core stories of other faiths and I do not comment on, let alone dismiss them.

Take our Aboriginal Dreamtime stories. For the indigenous people of Australia these stories have been passed from generation to generation using story telling, art and dance. To understand the stories one would need to go walkabout and visit the sacred sites. I have not done this and I do not pretend to understand Aboriginal spirituality. I am not an initiate or a member of any skin group or totem. 

I do understand Christian scripture, not completely, but as I continue to read the texts, the commentaries and participate in the rituals, I am learning more about this faith. I can, with a modicum of integrity, observe that there is more in the Easter story of the Passion than mere imitation of more ancient myths and legends.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2019)

> I do not believe that any one or groups are "trying to remove  Christianity from our culture". I do believe that a certain type of  "Christian" , hopefully in the minority, are trying to force their  specific beliefs on otherwise ethical honorable segments of society.



I agree Geezerette. 

Rosemarie, you mention an attempt to remove Christianity from "our culture."  I see that you are from England. Is there indeed such a movement? Who is leading it, and hat leads you to this conclusion? If this is happening in England, it hasn't reached the American media.

Anyway, to one and all, happy Passover/Easter/vernal equinox, and any other celebration I've left out!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Keesha, let's just clarify...this thread was started by Ruthanne, who stated that she is a Catholic...the other comments you quoted were made by me, Rosemarie, not Ruthanne. If we are going to discuss Christianity in general, it might be better to start a new thread. This one is supposed to be about Easter. However, it's obvious that it will cause a lot of unpleasantness so perhaps we should leave the subject alone. A great pity that people can't discuss something like religion and accept each other's viewpoints without things turning nasty.


My mistake. I do think people can discuss all viewpoints about their religion but if ‘you’ post a controversial statement like there is an attempt to remove Christianity then it’s no longer just a happy Easter thread especially if you then add if others disagree then ‘they’ are just easily offended. I respect everyone’s right to believe in whatever religion they are. No comments were made about anyone’s belief. I didn’t find anything nasty about my questions. 

This isn’t a happy Easter thread for all but happy Easter all the same.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm sorry I just don't think a discussion on the personal beliefs of Christians belongs in a secular forum as this one. To do so is an affront to those with other religious ideation.



Given that the title of the thread is "Christians and Easter" I assumed it would be a discussion about, well, Christians and Easter.  If those types of discussion offend you, why did you open up the thread?  Asking for a friend


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2019)

in any event

It was a spectacular rise this morn



HAPPY EASTER EVERBOD!!!


----------



## norman (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice Photos





Gary O' said:


> in any event
> 
> It was a spectacular rise this morn
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Given that the title of the thread is "Christians and Easter" I assumed it would be a discussion about, well, Christians and Easter.  If those types of discussion offend you, why did you open up the thread?  Asking for a friend



Yes, it does make you wonder if some people just enjoy being mean-spirited and spoiling things for others. This could have been a pleasant little discussion about the meaning of the Christian Easter (as opposed to the pagan tradition, which is about new life). Instead it has been high-jacked as so often happens with these subjects.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

You’re right. Being politically correct isn’t needed at any point in time, especially not at Easter so it did seem mean spirited for which I apologize. Easter does mean many things to different people but this thread was specifically for those of certain religious beliefs which was my mistake.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2019)

I watched a documentary about the resurrection recently and it was said grave robbing was popular. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

That's hard to understand,fmdog. When people were buried with their prized possessions,  there was good reason for robbing the dead. As I understand it, in Jesus' time, a person was buried without grave goods, so surely there was nothing to rob.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 21, 2019)

It certainly was common at one time, one reason was to provide bodies for teaching surgery. I'm sure this may have had very early beginnings.   One of the most notorious Scottish cases if more modern times was that of Burke and Hare.  They 'supplied specimens' to an eminent physician,  but became impatient for people to die, so they started to murder them.  Of course the bodies had to be 'fresh' and this gives rise to many myths and sayings...  However I digress.  I don't think this was an Easter custom.

Alternatively, people who believed that they would enter an afterlife, would have 'essentials' buried with them to use in the next life.  Rich people would probably have objects made of gold, silver etc..  buried with them.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I watched a documentary about the resurrection recently and it was said grave robbing was popular. Does anyone know why?



Why does anyone rob anything?


----------



## Trade (Apr 21, 2019)

Had to go to Mass this morning. Although I am an Atheist/Agnostic my wife believes so I have to suck it up and go. She's more of a generic Christian but I steered her into going to Catholic Mass because they generally hold it to an hour. Some of these other Holy Roller types drag it out to 2-3 hours. But today, being Easter, they dragged it out to an hour and 40 minutes. I guess they figure that since Jesus suffered on the cross at Easter time, then we should all suffer a little more too.  

  I even dressed up more like they do at Easter. Maybe the idea is that wearing uncomfortable clothes adds to the suffering. 

I have one suit. It’s black. I bought it a year and a half ago for my younger sons wedding. He wanted all the dudes to wear black suits. Since then it’s been hanging in my closet. But this morning I pulled it out and tried it on. 
  It’s a 46 Long. When I bought it I tried on both 48 long and 46 long. The 48 long was too big. When I tried on the jacket it looked like it was still on the hanger. And the pants just fell down to my ankles. But the 46 long was a little bit small on me. 

I like my clothes loose and comfortable. But the 46 long the pants fit a little bit snug. Now I'm not one of those dudes who wears his pants down around his hips with the belt cinched up like a tourniquet and his belly hanging out over it. I wear mine at belly button height and if they don’t need a belt to stay up, then they are too tight. 

But I bought the suit with the idea that I would “lose a few pounds” and it would be fine. You know how that story goes. I was 215 lbs at the time. Well I’ve been dieting for the past 2 weeks and I’m down to 210. So when I tried the suit on this morning it fit perfectly. Well, strike that. Let’s say it fit as good as one can expect from a cheap off the rack suit from JC Penny’s. A tailor made Armani it is not. 

  I also have a pair of wingtips in the back of my closet but they were all covered in dust bunny’s from sitting there for God knows how long. So I went with my black New Balance Walkers. I mean they’re black, so whose gonna notice? And no tie. I have a couple in my closet but I haven’t worn one for years and don’t want to ever again. How in the Hell did this idea of a dude chocking himself with a friggin phallic symbol around his neck become required formal fashion anyway? I know I’m supposed to suffer today, but there’s a limit to how far I’m willing to go.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 21, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Given that the title of the thread is "Christians and Easter" I assumed it would be a discussion about, well, Christians and Easter.*  If those types of discussion offend you, why did you open up the thread?  Asking for a friend*



And there you have it, folks.   Can we not be GROWNUPS for once and not try to stifle other people because something "offends" us??   SO FREAKIN' TIRESOME.   If you don't like the discussion, then move along because obviously others DO.  

Happy Easter to those who celebrate.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2019)

My father is Buddhist (he's Japanese-American).  My mother was Christian from Europe. When my mom passed my dad gave her a Christian service. When my dad passes he will have Buddhist services. Do I think that if there's life after death that they will be going to separate heavens? Of course not.  People over the world that belong to a religion in the end all look for the same thing which is to fill up something in their lives and give meaning to them.  For non-believers they also find something that fills up their lives--gives meaning to them. The problem comes when people want everyone else to believe and live as they do.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 21, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, it does make you wonder if some people just enjoy being mean-spirited and spoiling things for others. This could have been a pleasant little discussion about the meaning of the Christian Easter (as opposed to the pagan tradition, which is about new life). Instead it has been high-jacked as so often happens with these subjects.


Agreed, Rosemarie.  I'll not participate in this discussion other that to say that I'm disappointed, if not really surprised, that certain members of our group feel the need to behave this way.

:awman:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> Politics are a banned subject due to so much controversy, I think the posting of religious ideas should be considered in the same vain, especially if people are going to condemn others for their non beliefs!!!!!!!


Wait till you have been around a few years before trying to direct the flow of our forum.  Happy Easter...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Wait till you have been around a few years before trying to direct the flow of our forum.  Happy Easter...



What's with you today Jim? Who gave you the authority to dictate that anyone has to have* been around a few years *before trying to direct the flow? 

As it happens I don't agree with cdestroyer, but he/she has a right to an opinion or to express an idea, for goodness sake.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What's with you today Jim? Who gave you the authority to dictate that anyone has to have* been around a few years *before trying to direct the flow?
> 
> As it happens I don't agree with cdestroyer, but he/she has a right to an opinion or to express an idea, for goodness sake.


I respect your opinion Rose.  My opinion is Matrix has done a sterling job of meeting the needs of his membership. If you feel I was rude then I apologize to the poster and to you.  Sometimes the typed word sounds harsher than intended.  Mia Copa...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Happy Easter to you all!


And a Happy Easter to you


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I respect your opinion Rose.  My opinion is Matrix has done a sterling job of meeting the needs of his membership. If you feel I was rude then I apologize to the poster and to you.  Sometimes the typed word sounds harsher than intended.  Mia Copa...



I know you're in distress Jim. I would have done better to let it go. Let's hunt for eggs!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)

I used to embrace the christian theory of easter but not anymore, and each to their own, so on a later note:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


>




Spectacular...He is Risen!!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> I know I’m supposed to suffer today, but there’s a limit to how far I’m willing to go.



You are under a delusion here Trade. 
The appropriate dress for Good Friday is sack cloth, and ashes in your hair and beard. Sandals or bare feet are in fashion and a comfortable loose tunic is quite OK. I suggest you sleep in next year to avoid sartorial faux pas.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I'm just gonna do it.....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

I thought Trade was wearing his suit today, Easter Sunday, not Good Friday. What am  missing


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

That was nice Seeker. I really enjoyed it


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That was nice Seeker. I really enjoyed that.



Thanks....Here's another cause I'm in the mood..


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

I'll end with this..............thanks for indulging me.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

Beautiful. I love that song. The harmonies are awesome. An inspiring video. 
I think it’s the theme song for the movie ‘Brother Where Art Thou.?”


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

Another great song Seeker. Hallelujah!
A classic! Thank you for posting them. :thankyou:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

I lied...another.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I thought Trade was wearing his suit today, Easter Sunday, not Good Friday. What am  missing



My mistake, RadishRose. I over allowed for the time difference.

Of course the correct attire for Easter Sunday is a white satin ankle length robe, a yellow cashmire shawl thrown over the right shoulder Gold rings on three fingers of the left hand and a cheerful garland perched on the head. Footwear is always optional. Festivals require cheerfulness and black suits will never do.

:sorry:  Trade, I'm just having a lend of you here. Good on you for making an effort to please your wife.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> My mistake, RadishRose. I over allowed for the time difference.
> 
> Of course the correct attire for Easter Sunday is a white satin ankle length robe, a yellow cashmire shawl thrown over the right shoulder Gold rings on three fingers of the left hand and a cheerful garland perched on the head. Footwear is always optional. Festivals require cheerfulness and black suits will never do.
> 
> :sorry:  Trade, I'm just having a lend of you here. Go on you for making an effort to please your wife.



I like the look!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2019)

I think Easter is about candy, bunny tracks in the hallway, and the basket at the end of those tracks.  Has been this way for many years as the secular overtakes the religious.  True believers don’t exist, otherwise we would give up everything we have and devote ourselves to God.  Few of us are willing to do that, I certainly haven’t done it.

Having said that, I am Catholic.  I became Catholic and got baptized very late in life.  In my thirties, as I recall.  Before that I was raised Southern Baptist, but never baptized.

I choose to be Catholic because the religion honors Mary.  I cannot imagine her extreme bravery in becoming pregnant during a time when women were stoned for being pregnant or having sex while unmarried.  I cannot imagine the love Joseph held for Mary, a fallen woman, that he would marry her and raise her child, his step son.

I cannot imagine her pain when her son was crucified, although lots of sons were crucified, nothing special about that.  It is the empty tomb, the sighting of Christ after his death, that people focus on.  Lol, I think everyone is wrong.  My personal belief is the sacrifice occurs after he ascends and returns.  Touching him, before he ascended, would have made him unclean.

If I ever gain heaven, I’m not coming back.  Why would you want to come back?  To save mankind?  To leave heaven, leave the side of God, to save the great unwashed?  That is the sacrifice, IMO.  And the Judas goat still leads the lambs to slaughter; and we still can’t tell a goat from a lamb.

The Easter story is so much more than the crucifixion.  I think the movie Jesus Christ Superstar explains it as much as anything else.  (This movie was banned by the Catholic Church when it first came out).  The original not the TV remake.  Things had to happen, just so, or the mark is missed.  His death becomes, just another death, in a sea of death.

The hand of some deity had to be involved even if only the hand of fate.  Believe the story or don’t believe the story. What does it matter?  The Pope has said everyone goes to heaven.  Can’t prove him right or wrong.  But terribly funny if a non-believer wakes up there.  “What the hell, where am I?”  LOL.  

People use God and Jesus Christ interchangeably.  It is not the same. I believe there is the one God.  The great “I AM” of the Old Testament.  Your god might be the man in the moon.  It does not matter.  Jesus Christ was Jewish.  He came to save his people-the Jewish people who did not and do not believe in him, the way I understand it.

The Jews that did believe became Christians.  Christians, people who believe Jesus Christ is the son of God.  Which God?  I don’t know.  The God of the Old Testament or the man in the moon?  Does not matter.  The Bible was not written right away, and whole books of the Bible were left out and burned by the Catholics of the times.  We will never know the truth of what happened.  We can only believe or not.

The thread is about the Easter story.  The bunny one or the Bible one.  It’s a story.  Unlike the Ten Commandments it is not carved in stone-those tablets were broken anyway.  Believe what you want.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2019)

This morning as my husband and I chat the subject about religion and Easter was brought up. Normally I don’t talk about anything that happens online since it’s none of his concern but today I mentioned this thread. He smiled, chuckled and shook his head. He then said you really don’t get it do you and went on to tell me how I probably offended a lot of people  by my comments and questions. He then looked at me sternly and said with the silliest look on his face ...”you do realize that Easter is a religious holiday, and that all Christian religions stemmed from the Catholic one.?” 


He then went on to explain that many people take their religion seriously. He talked about purgatory and other religious ceremonies. My husband grew up in a religious family that went to church every Sunday whereas I was raised in a non religious one who practised none of those disciplines nor did we have any relatives who did since we had no relatives. We were made to go to Sunday school which was used merely as a weekend sitter. 


The reason I mention this is that my comments in this thread came from ignorance not malice. I know so little about religion that this thread didn’t make sense to me. 


My husband ended the conversation stating that I’d actually enjoy leaning about religion. He reads a lot so knows FAR more about it than I do but I am wondering why there is no section for it. Clearly discussing religion is allowed or this thread wouldn’t be here so where is the best place to ask my questions?
Any suggestions?


From my experience, true believers do still exist. My husband works with a few of them and gets along with them quite well and from some of posts here in this thread, it would appear  that they do. 


I found your post very interesting and honest Aneeda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2019)

So, Keesha, start with Jesus Christ superstar the movie.  I am serious, it explains things quite well and you won’t get bored.  Then watch the other older religious movies-the older Ben Hur is a good one as well.  You will learn the beginning of it all, the Bible is a hard read.  Make sure to read the Old Testament first but skip the genealogy of the thing.

This lets you see that the God, I AM, was not a nice guy.  He walked the earth, was very demanding, and caused a lot of issues. We actually needed his son to save us from him.  Mary becomes important in terms of human contact, as she is human only.  Most religions don’t give her any credit at all.  Think of it this way.

You want my son to do something for you.  We are good friends.  You want my son to mow your lawn.  He doesn’t like you.  So you know if you ask him he will say no.  Instead, you ask me to have him mow your lawn.  I do, and then he does.  I interceded on your behalf.  Catholic’s will ask Mother Mary to intercede on their behalf with her son.

Your husband is right, most Christian religions stem from the Catholic Church.  It is complicated how it came about and uncomplicated.  Every time people didn’t like the “rules” of a particular church, they invented a new church.  Lol.  Purgatory, IMO, is pretty much over and not believed in anymore.  

I think it came about as a way for the priests to earn an extra dollar or too.  Although, some Catholics may still believe in it.  I never did.  A belief in God, Jesus, and Mary are different than a belief in a church.  I read the Bible a great deal when I was younger.  You could go to bible study at any or all of your local churches.

But remember it’s not religion you believe in, its religion that you study to learn about the deity of your choice; and believe in that deity.  I think this is where people get confused.  Jesus tore down “churches” and preached on the mountainsides.  He was Jewish, lol, he was not a Christian.  Anyway, food for thought.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok you might be shocked but I’ve never read the entire bible before. I’ve tried to but found it very conflicting which frustrated me. 


Jesus Christ Superstar was one of the first movies I watched at the theatre and I LOVED IT!!! It was awesome. 


I’ve seen that movie with Ben Hur in it several times and found that interesting also. My husband mentioned Mary and said that there are some religions that believe that Mary was the prophet not Jesus. 


My husband knows far more about religion than I even gave him credit for. He explained that the Catholic religion was actually banned in England for many years due to someone in royalty who wanted to divorce and the catholic religion didn’t allow it. He also talked about Catacombs. They were underground caves that hid religious people who would get persecuted. 


I’m not interested in going to bible study. I did go to bible study as a kid and enjoyed it but things are different now. This would be an independent study. I’ll see where it takes me. 


The thing is that I am already I believer. I just don’t practice organized religion. Maybe it’s too organized for me. I am a natural rebel after all but will make an effort to learn more about it. 


Thanks Aneeda. That was helpful.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 23, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> But remember it’s not religion you believe in, its religion that you study to learn about the deity of your choice; and believe in that deity.  I think this is where people get confused.  Jesus tore down “churches” and preached on the mountainsides.  He was Jewish, lol, he was not a Christian.  Anyway, food for thought.



Good point about the difference between religion and personal belief or faith, Aneeda.

There is a group where these ideas can be freely and safely discussed. 
You find the link from the top bar under Community, then Groups.
There are many groups available.
The one I am referring to is called Of Matters Spiritual.

https://www.seniorforums.com/group.php?groupid=16

There are quite a few topics (30 at last count) there to read and if you decide to join in the discussions you will need to request membership.
Membership is freely given to all who request it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2019)

Keesha...I'm glad that your husband was able to talk plainly to you and explain what the problem was with your comments on this thread. He is, however, wrong about one thing. It is not true to say that all Christian religions sprang from the Catholic church. Before Peter established the church in Rome, the Celtic church was here, in Britain, brought directly  to Europe by the family of Jesus after the cruxificion. The Copts were established in Egypt at the same time. Their teaching is actually closer to the original teachings of Jesus, whereas the Catholic church has corrupted it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2019)

Keesha, 

I am going to reply here then I think I’ll open another thread on the topic of who is God.  It might be interesting and we can have discussions with people who want to join in.  Not a religious discussion, although religions might be mentioned, more a secular discussion so people can leave their passion and feelings to themselves.

I started reading the King James Version of the Bible in 1954 when my grandmother gave me my own bible.  I was in fifth grade when a religious group parked a trailer outside of our school and taught Bible stories to children who wanted to come.  Lol, an after school program with story telling, coloring, and a snack.  I was there!

I was a latch key child, an abused child, and I learned about God’s love, and God’s grace in a roadside trailer.  A perfectly fitting place for me.  I had been to large popular church Sunday school-pretty dress, white gloves, white shoes, hat, the blood and body of Christ only on Easter.  More disciplined, less fun, less believable.

I read the Bible through my teenage years, attended various churches on and off, and became a believer.  The tent church revivals that my grandmother took me to in the 1950’s were amazing.  Filled with true believers, people with little or next to little, filling the donation plate with nickels and dimes, seeking spiritual and physical healing; and believing their God through that preacher could do it all.  Sometimes he did.

But the Bible is a hard read.  Written by different men, in different times, with portions missing as the Catholic Church burned Bible books or chapters which didn’t support their view of how the Bible should read.  I believe it was Henry the 8 that you refer to.  The Church of England was born.  I think by Martin Luther, as Lutheran was the next big religion as I remember.

It can all be googled.  I didn’t google it however.  I never went to bible study-people get too crazed, lol.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2019)

The thread you speak of is what I was going to start or something similar. I’m just not sure what section to start it in which was why I asked here but YOU would be much better at being the OP. You have less issues than me. :yes:

The bible IS a hard read that’s filled with contradictions which the average person doesn’t understand so I know I’m not alone here. Often only the radical or extremist ‘seem’ to understand it since much is left to interpretation and in the wrong hands that interpretation can be get a bit dangerous. It’s often those religious fanatics that ruin it for the rest. The 911 event is an example of religious fanatics. Some people take the teachings out of context to suite their own needs and desires. 

If everyone is created equal, then there simply is no superior group no matter how many times the bible has been read. 

All of my religious experiences when I was a child were positive experiences which I enjoyed but then my life got very complicated and had some very unusual life experiences which made me realize that the bible teachings could be a way of explaining all that I had been through. The experiences aren’t really explainable in human terms and trying to explain them to a radically religious person would almost cause their head to spin around. 

Henry the 8th would make perfect sense that he was the royal who was about to lose his throne. The song “I’m Henry the 8th I am” says it all. He was married EIGHT times and since the Catholics didn’t believe in divorce then either he had to go or the religion did and the Catholic religion lost. At least that’s my understanding. THESE are the interesting facts I’d like to discuss not the bible teachings. In the past, interpretation of bible teachings has always caused a conflict of some sort which is probably why people tread lightly when the subject is brought up. Some become like me when the subject of cannabis is started. :lofl:

There are some people that can tell you what every verse in the bible means. Then there are those who just wing it. 
One popular radio station station had one such fanatic. One day when he was on someone called in and asked “what does ‘Daniel you’re my brother. You’re older than me. Do you still feel the pain”  mean. The announcer went on in detail explaining the meaning. :laugh:

This is is the problem with interpretation and isn’t the entire bible a history of man’s interpretation of things they don’t understand?


----------



## DaveA (Apr 23, 2019)

I'll leave the deep pondering of the meaning of life, etc., to those with better minds than I. 

 Yesterday, in Radish Rose's fair state of Connecticut, I watched five little 2,3,and 4 year old's  (our great grands) scurry about our grand-daughter's backyard, little colorful baskets in hand, looking for those elusive eggs.  Some of the youngest had to have a bit of assistance as I'm not sure if they were really "up to the task".  Some of the older grandkids lended them a hand.

We all, later, had a nice meal, took photos, (all of our 4 kids were there along with a flock of grands and great grands) and just enjoyed socializing amongst ourselves.  Some had attended church, most had not.  We're a Protestant, Catholic, Bahia, and Hindu mix so I never try to figure out which is "true" or the "best".  I know that it was a wonderful day and we have many such days throughout the year.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2019)

Keesha, Henry VIII was married 6 times, not 8.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)

DaveA said:


> I'll leave the deep pondering of the meaning of life, etc., to those with better minds than I.
> 
> Yesterday, in Radish Rose's fair state of Connecticut, I watched five little 2,3,and 4 year old's  (our great grands) scurry about our grand-daughter's backyard, little colorful baskets in hand, looking for those elusive eggs.  Some of the youngest had to have a bit of assistance as I'm not sure if they were really "up to the task".  Some of the older grandkids lended them a hand.
> 
> We all, later, had a nice meal, took photos, (all of our 4 kids were there along with a flock of grands and great grands) and just enjoyed socializing amongst ourselves.  Some had attended church, most had not.  We're a Protestant, Catholic, Bahia, and Hindu mix so I never try to figure out which is "true" or the "best".  I know that it was a wonderful day and we have many such days throughout the year.



That sounds like a lovely Easter for you all, Dave!


----------



## DaveA (Apr 23, 2019)

If you'd have stopped by, Rose, we'd have given you a basket, but we'd have held you back and given the little ones a head start!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)

Catholics have several Rites. Many people only refer to the *Roman* Rite without realizing there are others- all are early Christian (Catholic).

http://www.gcatholic.org/dioceses/rites.htm

Just as a matter of interest.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)

DaveA said:


> If you'd have stopped by, Rose, we'd have given you a basket, but we'd have held you back and given the little ones a head start!



I got lost on the way up Dave. I got my driver's license at Sear's. Next time, my friend.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Keesha, Henry VIII was married 6 times, not 8.


Haha. See. I don’t know. I was merely following the song and I thought it said that he’s been married 7 times before but it was the widow  next door who got married 7 times before and assumed that’s who they were referring to. I liked that song as a kid


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Keesha, Henry VIII was married 6 times, not 8.



After one who's counting?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2019)

Okay, let's us just do this.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Agreed, Rosemarie.  I'll not participate in this discussion other that to say that I'm disappointed, if not really surprised, that certain members of our group feel the need to behave this way.
> 
> :awman:


Thank you Tommy.


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I got lost on the way up Dave. I got my driver's license at Sear's. Next time, my friend.


Rose, put the cigarettes and alcohol down. This is a religious discussion :rofl:


----------

